# Saw a Bluegill and a largemouth bass mix



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Could a bluegill and a bass from the rivers breed together, one of my friends caught a couple and the front looks like a bluegill but the back its more of a bass look and its thick and long like a bass is it possible for them to breed.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

id say its almost certainly a bluegill x green sunfish hybrid.

its an extremely common and popular hybrid for stocking lakes with, because it has the "tall" body (and consequently higher meat content) of a bluegill, with the large mouth of a green sunfish (allowing it to take a greater variety of lures, making it easier to catch)


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Yah, looked exactly like that thanks for the info


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

hand stripping can probably make it happen.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

are these mixes called war mouths? i rember my friend saying something about a bluegill cross and calling it a warmouth


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

warmouths are a distinct separate naturally-occurring species in and of themselves. they earned their name through their rough spiky tongue. your friend is a bit clueless.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'd have to see the bluegill-bass hybrid to believe it. Not that it's impossible, there are green sunfish-bass hybrids, some people think these two are more closely related than bluegill-bass. But there are two dozen Centrarchid species out there that might also fit the bill.


----------



## jason k (Oct 6, 2005)

piranha45 said:


> warmouths are a distinct separate naturally-occurring species in and of themselves. they earned their name through their rough spiky tongue. your friend is a bit clueless.


can you show a pic of a warmouth?
up at my cottage in upper MI we called them warmouths because they had a sunfish body'' but more slender'' with a largemouth bass mouth''the mouth went all the way behind its eye'' and we asked the people that stoked the lake what they were and they said that they dont no, that they did not stock that kind of fish, so we just came to say that they were a sunfish bass mix and we called them warmouth
i was like 10years old or younger

not clueless just telling fishing stories from our old cottage and the fish that were in the lake

that is what Duffman was talking about
as you can tell i am the friend

and this is a green sunfish?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thats a green sunfish.

here's some warmouth pics http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&h...&lr=&q=warmouth

here's a list of all the species in Centrarchidae (Sunfish) family
http://www.fishbase.org/identification/spe...e=302&areacode=


----------



## jason k (Oct 6, 2005)

that is what i was thinking

and you are right about what you are saying i am not calling you wrong

but all the green sunfish pics that i have seen the mouth does not go all the way behind the eye''like a large mouth bass'' and there body shape is not that bass like these are pick that i saw of a green sunfish

look at the mouth it does not go behind the eye

like the first pic i put up

but very very similar the only difference is the mouth

and the last pic has more of a bass body


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

coulda been a rock bass ... oh and michigan rules by the way.. what lake was ur cottage at?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

rock bass have red eyes and dont get too big


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

whoa, didnt know rock bass were so similar


----------



## jason k (Oct 6, 2005)

this is a rock bass / the biggest iv caught is 14'' but they are like perch averaging 6'' to 10''
they are good eating if you get them from a clean lake

and the guy in the pic is not me

just a pic i found on line


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That guy in the pic looks like he's ready to eat that fish raw!

I've seen some green sunfish with large mouths, I think there might be a little variation. Also there could be some largemouth bass genes in there, you never know. Some folks have thought that green sunnys and bass should even be in the same genus!


----------

